# New Impala Impala Interiors



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Complete sets for a 58,61 and 62 Impala reg.750.00 for sale for 500.00 and that price includes shipping for more info. call Impala Tony at 313-903-2064


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

I need a kit in black for 62 ht (bench seat) if you can get one  PM ME


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lboogie_@Aug 29 2009, 04:26 AM~14917971
> *Complete sets for a 58,61 and 62 Impala reg.750.00 for sale for 500.00 and that price includes shipping for more info. call Impala Tony at 313-903-2064
> 
> 
> ...


Is it complete or just theseat covers??and can you get other colors for this price ??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2009, 02:58 PM~14921195
> *Is it complete or just theseat covers??and can you get other colors for this price ??
> *


???


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

are these the only years you have in stock?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Do you have the red/silver for a 58 vert?


----------



## $ Eazy-E $ (Mar 23, 2009)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lboogie_@Aug 29 2009, 04:26 AM~14917971
> *Complete sets for a 58,61 and 62 Impala reg.750.00 for sale for 500.00 and that price includes shipping for more info. call Impala Tony at 313-903-2064
> 
> 
> ...


Got them today thanks feedback being left


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 2 2009, 02:15 PM~14961252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You guys need to check with Impala Tony for that info. (313)903-2064


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 10 2009, 11:55 AM~15039191
> *Got them today thanks feedback being left
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good price


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

ANY THING FOR A 63 IMP HARD TOP..BENCH SEAT. COLOR BLACK WITH GRAY OR SILVER.. :biggrin:


----------



## scrappinsan (Sep 5, 2005)

anything for a 1964 2 door hardtop no post front and rear seat


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

what u got left for a 61 bubble??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lboogie_@Sep 10 2009, 05:28 PM~15043519
> *You guys need to check with Impala Tony for that info. (313)903-2064
> *


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

What does a complete set consist of?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE YOU AINT GOT ANYTHING FOR A RAG 65?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Dec 18 2009, 08:26 PM~16024444
> *What does a complete set consist of?
> *


x2

just seat covers o what?


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

SLO and myself are still waiting. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Dec 28 2009, 10:38 PM~16116603
> *SLO and myself are still waiting.  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------

